# pulce



## krolaina

Ciao!

En un libro que estoy leyendo me aparece una descripción de un personaje femenino y no lo entiendo exactamente..."la *pulce* del cane nero". "¿La pulga del perro negro?". ¿Esto de "pulce" puede ser un mote? A lo mejor "pulce" no es pulga...boh.

Gracias.


----------



## neutrino2

Hola krolaina!

Pulce es efectivamente pulga, estos insectos muy molestos que pican y se pueden encontrar fácilmente en los perros de la calle.

Decirlo de una mujer no es un cumplido desde luego, pero no me resulta que sea una expresión hecha...


----------



## irene.acler

Para mí tampoco es una expresión hecha.


----------



## krolaina

Jo, pues vaya! Entonces será que es una persona muy pequeñita...

Gracias igualmente chicos!

(Irenilla, no te me ases!)


----------



## irene.acler

krolaina said:


> Jo, pues vaya! Entonces será que es una persona muy pequeñita...
> 
> Gracias igualmente chicos!
> 
> (Irenilla, no te me ases!)


 
Igual si pones toda la frase hay sentidos escondidos que podemos captar

(Ejej, intento no asarme, pero no es fácil)


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Igual si pones toda la frase hay sentidos escondidos que podemos captar
> 
> (Ejej, intento no asarme, pero no es fácil)


 
Qué va cariño, si es que no hay más...pero gracias!


----------



## Silvia10975

Una pulce in un cane nero è davvero introvabile  Suppongo si riferisca a qualcuno non solo di piccolo, ma che addirittura passa completamente inosservato... Insignificante direi.
Baci a tutti


----------



## Neuromante

Es lo que pensaba.

Algo que pasa desapercibido, que no puedes localizar, pero que está incordiando y haciendo daño todo el tiempo.

Pero estaba seguro que las pulgas eran marrones y se destacaban sobre un perro negro. Por eso no lo sugerí.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah sì? Allora può darsi che la mia interpretazione non sia corretta. Credevo che si vedessero di più in un cane chiaro  Ma siccome non ho né cane né pulci mi tocca aspettare altre smentite (o conferme ).


----------



## Neuromante

Anche a me.
Anche se, gia ti dico, penso sia come dici te, ma in un senso un po´ simbolico.


(Sul cane chiaro si mischiano nelle sfumature e le ombre fra i peli)


----------



## krolaina

¡Gracias!. Y de ahí supongo que vendrá lo de "tener malas pulgas"... (por lo de incordiar,no Neuro?).

(Silvi, me dejas preguntar aquí la traducción de "tener malas pulgas"...?).

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Neuromante

Me adelanto, por si no te dejan.
Sí que viene de ahí.


----------



## 0scar

Es una pulga,un personaje de un libro, el Bar Bajo el Mar 

http://www.stefanobenni.it/fabula/immagini/bar87animato.gif


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_bar_sotto_il_mare


----------



## krolaina

¿La pulga es el personaje? ¡Lo había entendido todo al revés! Gracias Oscar!


----------



## traduttrice81

Anche a me era venuto in mente il Bar sotto il Mare... Ma stai leggendo quello?


----------

